# Vizsla from Hungary



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2021)

HI, Anybody have experience with importing a puppy from a proper breeder in Hungary?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I imported my Wirehair almost 8 years ago to the US from Hungary. Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello, Thanks for the reply. I need to find a trustworthy breeder were the dog is the most important. Do you have suggestions regarding a breeder?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have you tried contacting zoldmali?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As harrigab mentioned, my dog's breeder was Zöldmáli Kennels, but she only breeds wirehairs. It might be worth contacting her anyway, as I believe in the past she's helped out a shorthair breeder who doesn't speak English place a puppy internationally. 

I found my breeder through contacts in the US who were familiar with her lines, so I'd recommend a similar approach for you. See if any accomplished breeders in Norway, or anywhere really, are using Hungarian lines. If that doesn't pan out, look through results from dog shows and hunt tests and trace the lineage back. You'll probably notice some names popping up more than others and you can investigate them further on Vizsladatabase.com as well as by checking up on health clearances. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I've been in contact with Zoldmali. I'll ask her the question regarding Short haired Vizsla.
I've also been in contact with breeder below. Any thoughts?





Csipkéskúti Hungarian Vizsla kennel - Magyar Vizsla kennel


Csipkéskúti Hungarian Vizsla kennel - Magyar Vizsla kennel



www.csipkeskuti.hu


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

if i was still living in Europe / within driving distance this would be my preferred breeder. they do not ship puppies, one more reason why i like them. they have several you tube videos as well.









Pagony Házi Nimród


Pagony Házi Nimród က Facebook ပေါမှာ ရှိပါတယ်။ Pagony Házi Nimród နှင့်အတူ အခြာသင်သိလိမ့်မည့် သူမျာနှင့် ဆက်သွယ်ရန် Facebook တွင် ပူပေါင်းပါ Facebook သည် လူအမျာအား မျှဝေနိုင်သည့် စွမ်းအားကို...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Mattie.egg (Sep 11, 2019)

Try vadaszfaivizsla.hu
Our girl comes from their line. We are in the US and wanted a breeder in the States that breeds Hungarian only lines. Found one who has worked with Katalin Varga from Vadaszfai. Our two year old is gorgeous and a wonderful dog.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2021)

Great! thanks for the tips!


----------



## keithco100 (Aug 1, 2018)

Stunner


----------



## shancraun (Apr 30, 2021)

Mattie.egg said:


> Try vadaszfaivizsla.hu
> Our girl comes from their line. We are in the US and wanted a breeder in the States that breeds Hungarian only lines. Found one who has worked with Katalin Varga from Vadaszfai. Our two year old is gorgeous and a wonderful dog.
> View attachment 103117


 Would you mind sharing your breeder's name and contact info? I am looking for a breeder with only Hungarian lines. Thanks


----------

